# Glassware



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

I was looking for recommendations on some glassware for my home. Specifically decanters and old fashioned glasses, preferably middle-end quality. My location severely limits my options, however I could head up to Macy's or Nordstroms in Spokane in addition to ordering online. I appreciate any advice, thanks!


----------



## CdnTrad (May 27, 2012)

If you have a Ralph Lauren outlet relatively nearby, you can head there and get a set of old fashioned glasses and a decanter relatively cheap if you hit the sales at the right time. They make a line of crystal glassware under the Lauren Ralph Lauren (Green Label) brand that can be had on the cheap and the quality seems pretty decent. I got a set of 4 crystal old fashioned glasses on sale for ~$20. They're cut with a plaid pattern on them, not too bad.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

All of my glassware is made by Anchor Hocking. They make the classic tartan pattern and glasses. The glasses are heavy, sturdy, classic and very well priced. They're also made in the USA.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Crate and Barrel has a nice selection of barware with glasses in the $5-$10 range and decanters just under $40. They're also running a $4.95 flat rate shipping deal.

My advice is always to browse shops carrying the finest and most expensive of whatever it is you're looking for (without bothering the salespeople) then see which traits you most admire when shopping elsewhere for a less expensive version.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

I always liked the Waterford crystal, especially the decanters. But probably all the Waterford glassware is made in China now though and not Waterford, Ireland....that's "in China" not "in china" just to be clear.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

MikeDT said:


> I always liked the Waterford crystal, especially the decanters. But probably all the Waterford glassware is made in China now though and not Waterford, Ireland....that's "in China" not "in china" just to be clear.


Waterford was sold in 2009 and bad stuff started to happen. Even before the sale of the company some of their crystal pieces were being made in Eastern Europe. I have no idea where the glassware is made, but you're probably not far off.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've seen Waterford logo stickers that say "Made in Slovenia" and "Made in Germany." I shudder to think where the ones that don't say where they're made at all are actually produced.

(I think I said this in another thread - when a catalogue description says "Imported," it's clearly not from anywhere they're proud of.)


----------



## Sarastro (Nov 29, 2005)

Casa.com has some very nice and reasonably priced glassware that I have purchased in the past:



Another option you might have is to locate your local restaurant supply outlet. Generally anyone may purchase at these locations and they usually have a better variety of glassware than you might find elsewhere in town.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Miket61 said:


> I've seen Waterford logo stickers that say "Made in Slovenia" and "Made in Germany." I shudder to think where the ones that don't say where they're made at all are actually produced.


I guess the name just just for branding purposes now, and not the actual place where the stuff is made.



Miket61 said:


> I(I think I said this in another thread - when a catalogue description says "Imported," it's clearly not from anywhere they're proud of.)


It's probably the country where most glassware and china(clue) seems to come from now.


----------

